

Support Greek tech startups blocked from paying their bills - mozboz

I believe in supporting those in distress who you have some comradery or affinity with, so bringing this to the attention of anyone interested.<p>Greek small businesses are currently unable to make international payments, and all Greek credit cards are blocked. Therefore if e.g. your hosting bill needs imminent payment, you&#x27;re in trouble.<p>Some Greek guys in America have a temporary solution to proxy payments from contributors outside Greece to the suppliers that Greek small business needs to keep them running.<p>There&#x27;s a story here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;money.cnn.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;07&#x2F;technology&#x2F;greek-crisis-zerofund&#x2F;index.html<p>You can submit financial support via prepaid cards https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1UVyiVk6N1haFIPZTkuUrlyo4EbY06rjRT70Aodnw3Bk&#x2F;viewform<p>And the link for Greek small businesses to request help is here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;zerofund.org<p>The people behind it are https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;PanosJee and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;jonromero
======
icebraining
As a Portuguese, I have to wonder: if a similar situation began to loom on the
horizon, what could a small company do? Could it open a foreign account and
transfer some buffer money to it, or would that generally raise questions?

I know most people here won't know about the Portuguese law in specific, but
I'd be interested to know what options are usually available/recommended.

